# residue film on bottles



## jah5656 (Apr 24, 2011)

help, I notuiced that after I have cleaned some bottles one was a Swindell brothers medicine, there seems to be a film. Almost etched, don't think that I used anything super harsh. Is this normal and should I try to fix it. thanks Jenny


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,....What you're probably encountering is what collectors call "bottle sickness" The chemicals or moisture in the ground leech out some of the compounds in the glass and etching is a pretty accurate description...usually the only cure for this is tumbling the bottle...If you go to the 'cleaning a bottle' section It explains it pretty well. A displaying trick is to lightly oil the bottle, and it hides the haziness.


----------



## jah5656 (Apr 24, 2011)

well not sure if thats good or bad, thought that I had done it and was so sad... Thanks for the information it was a help Jenny


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 24, 2011)

Jenny,...bottle sickness is pretty common, ...What are you cleaning your botles with? It would follow that if it (the cleaner) "etched" one, it would do it to the other ones as well...Bottle sickness can be of two types...an attractive rainbow irridecence, or just a cloudy dullness. The only household cleaner that I know of that can etch or dull a bottle is sold under the trade name "Whink"...it contains some form of mild acid that can etch glass if left in the bottle too long...


 First pic is a (somewhat) exaggerated pic of normal sickness...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 24, 2011)

As you can see, some forms of 'sickness' can be okay...[]


----------



## jah5656 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great, thanks I have both some with a neat looking shine and the other cloudy, does that mean you get rid of those or keep and let it be? thanks Jenny


----------



## suzanne (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is one neat way to get rid of sick bottle.  No tumbling involved.  It's not practical though if you only have one sick bottle because it can be slightly expensive depending on how you're fixed.  By the way, if your bottle is irridescent and you want it to stay that way, don't use harsh cleaners or bleach.

 Go to Autozone and buy sandpaper.  You need 1000 grit, 1500 grit, and 2000 grit.  You have to get it at Autozone, all others are cheap wannabees not made of silicone carbide.  Last I recall this costed 12.00 but does many bottles. Sand bottle with 1500 grit using an erasor to rub the sandpaper firmly back and forth - twice as effective as using your fingers.  If this gets it, follow up with 2000 grit to enhance shine.  If not drop to 1000 grit.  

 Another great tool is a car buffer and bottle of O'reilleys medium cut cleaner.  You can get both at O'reilley's auto supply.  Total cost 36.00 but you get enough to do many bottles.  It will get rid of light sickness but what it is really best for is producing sparkle.  You don't leave it on the bottle though like you would a car.  Do one side with the buffer for a few minutes, wash off dried residue with dish detergent and water,  and then compare it to the other side of the bottle.  I can promise you, you will see the difference.  Much better than a drill with a buffing pad because  of the vibrating action, it doesn't just slide over the glass.

 I had many sick bottles and thought someday I would figure out a way to cure them.  As the bottles mounted up I realized it was time to get going.  I wish some one had told me at the time how easy it was to replace sickness with sparkle.  Lots of people get on here and say to use toilet cleaner and stuff and I tried but I guess my bottles were just too stubborn to respond.


----------



## suzanne (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry, my bad.  Actually it's Meguiar's medium cut cleaner.  I couldn't find my personal bottle because my kids cleaned the house so I had a hard time recalling the brand name.


----------

